# Disgusted...



## the_sophies (4 November 2010)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3211081/Thug-hanged-his-dog-off-bridge-after-bender.html


----------



## BBH (4 November 2010)

Yes I read that on the Mail. He blames alcohol, don't they all 

It seems his children have disowned him over this so at least something hopefully will get this man to rethink his lifestyle.


----------



## Booboos (4 November 2010)

Horrible, but BEWARE rather nasty photo comes up on this report, don't view if sensitive.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 November 2010)

Booboos said:



			Horrible, but BEWARE rather nasty photo comes up on this report, don't view if sensitive.
		
Click to expand...

Too late. Now have a rather nasty image in my head.


----------



## the_sophies (4 November 2010)

Sorry, I should have added a disclaimer (!)


----------



## skint1 (4 November 2010)

I just don't know what is wrong with people who do things like this, I can't understand it.
Poor Sky, at least she is at peace now.


----------



## Bertthefrog (4 November 2010)

...and they've only banned him from keeping animals for ten years? Surely someone capable of this, drunk or sober, should be prohibited from keeping animals ever again?


----------



## Tnavas (4 November 2010)

bertthefrog said:



			...and they've only banned him from keeping animals for ten years? Surely someone capable of this, drunk or sober, should be prohibited from keeping animals ever again?
		
Click to expand...

And Children - what a nasty piece of work. 10 weeks jails not enough time either.


----------



## christi (4 November 2010)

Heartbreaking !!!   1 word Evil ......


----------



## Bettyboo222 (4 November 2010)

Thanks for the warning  Now have a very disturbing image in my head


----------



## the_sophies (4 November 2010)

Sorry, it won't let me edit the original post to add a disclaimer. I think what makes this individual's behaviour all the more abhorrent is that her last few hours were obviously spent abused and terrified. Poor soul.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (4 November 2010)

the_sophies said:



			Sorry, it won't let me edit the original post to add a disclaimer. I think what makes this individual's behaviour all the more abhorrent is that her last few hours were obviously spent abused and terrified. Poor soul.
		
Click to expand...

It absolutly awful I agree


----------



## kirstyl (4 November 2010)

bertthefrog said:



			...and they've only banned him from keeping animals for ten years? Surely someone capable of this, drunk or sober, should be prohibited from keeping animals ever again?
		
Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly.  Why should he ever have the opportunity to own an animal ever again?


----------



## Kao (5 November 2010)

Disgusting. She looks just like my first dog who someone ran over (intentionally).
It's scary what sick things humans are capable of in this world.


----------



## Fantasy_World (7 November 2010)

This man should never own an animal again or ever be in charge of one. What an absolute sick and twisted barsteward! He should have been hung himself for what he did to that poor dog ( not just for the hanging either), hung upside down by his scrotum and penis until the weight of his bodyweight separated him from his manhood. There is no excuse whatsoever for his actions.Whether he felt remorse afterwards means nothing to this sort of person. Same excuse over and over again. What a very sad excuse of a man!


----------



## Spyda (8 November 2010)

Ugh... and just look at the related articles section underneath. OMG. What sick human beings there are out there. It never fails to shock me.


----------



## GeeGeeboy (8 November 2010)

That is awful. Poor,poor dog. Mine is lying next to me right now and im going to give him a big hug.


----------



## Faithkat (8 November 2010)

I'm sure he will have a very pleasant time in the nick - not.


----------

